# Teichvorstellung



## Giesi (11. Dez. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich nun monatelang mich schlau gelesen hab wollte ich euch das Ergebnis mal zeigen. Der Teich ist 7m lang, 4m breit und in der Mitte 1,5m tief geworden. An zwei Seiten liegt ein Ufergraben mitTiefen von 20cm bis ca.60cm. Der Teich selber hat rundherum eine ca. 30cm breite und 20cm tiefe Zone und an den Seiten des Uferwalls noch eine ca.50cm tiefe Zone. Die beiden Anderen Seiten werden im Frühjahr von einer Holzterrasse eingefasst.


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Giesi,

also ich finde das schaut doch gut aus.
Bin gespannt auf das Energebnis
Was für einen Filter hast du da laufen?

LG
Ralph


----------



## Hagalaz (11. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichvorstellung*

Sieht nicht schlecht aus muss man sagen
Der äußere mit Erde gefüllt Teich ist als Sumpfzone gedacht oder?


----------



## Giesi (11. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichvorstellung*

Pumpe NG 7500 und als
Filter den Standardfilter von NG bis 50qm .
Im Ufergraben sollen die meissten blühenden Pflanzen rein und im Teich jedemenge Unterwasserpflanzen und 2 Seerosen. Der Teich ist leider schon voll mit Algen da zum Zeitpunkt der Fertigstellung die Saison für Unterwasserpflanzen beendet war.


----------



## Kolja (11. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Giesi,

Herzlich Willkommen!

Das sieht sehr schön aus. Am besten gefallen mir die alten Einlaufsteine. Sind die aus einem Stall?
Pflanzzonen sind ja reichlich da und das mit den Algen wird nächstes Jahr schon vergehen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichvorstellung*

Das ist halt so, die ersten Pflanzen sind meistens die Algen
Das wird sich schon einpendeln, hat es zumindest bei mir gemacht
Planst du auch einen Besatz, oder wird das ein reiner Pflanzenteich?

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichvorstellung*

Blöde Frage

Wozu sonst der Filter


----------



## Giesi (11. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichvorstellung*

Eigentlich sollen nur ein paar __ Moderlieschen rein aber ich befürchte das mein Mann auch ein paar bunte Fische haben möchte


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichvorstellung*

Jaja, wir Männer lieben halt die bunte Vielfalt


----------



## Springmaus (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichvorstellung*

Hallo,

sieht schon toll aus. 

Bin gespannt auf nächsten Sommer.


----------



## Giesi (12. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung*

Hallo,
mein Ufergrabenablauf funktioniert nicht so wie ich gehofft hatte. Als Begrenzung zum Garten habe ich normale Kantensteine gesetzt die nach dem Befüllen des Grabens noch 10 cm überstehen (Kappilarschutz). Der Graben selber ist randvoll mit Erde d.h. höher als der max.Wasserstand im Teich und ich hab nur ein Ablauf in 10m Graben. Über ein paar Tipps oder Erfahrungen wäre ich sehr dankbar. Ein paar Fotos habe ich auch angehängt.Weiß nur noch nicht wie diese beschriftet werden.:?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Giesi,
da hast Du leider einen Planungsfehler begangen.
Der Ufergraben darf nicht höher sein wie der max. Teichwasserstand. sondern genau anders
herum. Der Ufergraben sollte ein paar cm ( 2 - 3) niedrieger sein wie der Wasserstand im
Teich. denn nur dann können die Ufermatten ( vorher in Sand eingeschlämmt) das Wasser
vom Teich in den Ufergraben ziehen. So wie Du das gemacht hast zieht, bei gefülltem Ufer-
graben der Teich das Wasser vom Ufergraben in den Teich. Somit bekommst Du auch
noch zusätzlich Nährstoffe in den Teich.
Das musst Du unbedingt im Frühjahr korrigieren - schaufle einfach einiges an Erde aus
dem Ufergraben so dass der Wasserstand im Teich höher liegt als im Ufergraben.
Wenn Du in meine Signatur bei Teichumbau klickst habe ich das auch beschrieben.
LG Markus


----------



## Giesi (12. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann kann ich ja die Kantensteine entfernen und den Ufergraben mit Natursteinen abgrenzen. Könnte ich die Erde schon jetzt entfernen? Bis auf ein paar Sumpfdotterblumen und geschenkte Ableger ist der Graben noch sehr leer an Pflanzen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Giesi,
worauf Du achten solltest:
auf dem letzten Bild sieht man recht deutlich, dass der normale Rasen bei Dir um einiges
höher ist als Dein Teich.
Da würde ich eine Natursteinmauer machen, die Steine kannst Du ruhig lose verlegen -
damit Du bei Regen keine Nährstoffe in den Teich gespült bekommst.
Natürlich kannst du die Erde jetzt schon entfernen.
Setz einfach die Sumpfdotterblumen vorsichtig um - dann klappt das schon.
Und immer fleißig Fotos einstellen - damit wir Dir helfen können.
LG Markus


----------



## Ironm (12. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> schaufle einfach einiges an Erde aus
> dem Ufergraben so dass der Wasserstand im Teich höher liegt als im Ufergraben.



Hallo,

da muss ich Markus leider wiedersprechen. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass es an zu viel Erde liegt. In meinen Ufergraben ist die Erde auch über Teichniveau. Dennoch liegt die Wasserlinie des Ufergrabens unter der Wasserlinie des Teiches. Ich hab es hier mal versucht zu veranschaulichen.

 
 

Entscheident ist dass das Wasserniveau im Ufergraben unter dem des Teiches liegt. Dies erreichst du damit, dass dein Überlauf im Ufergraben unter der Wasserkante des Teiches liegt.

Ansonsten kann ich dir die Beschreibung von Markus sehr empfehlen, die hat mir auch sehr geholfen!

Grüße,

Marco


----------



## Giesi (13. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Marco,

Wo befindet sich dein Überlauf aus dem Graben?

Auf meinem Graben stand noch nie Wasser wie auf deinen Bildern zu sehen ist.


----------



## Annett (13. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung*

Hallo.

Wie schon gesagt wurde, ist es sehr wichtig, dass der Wasserstand im Ufergraben nie über dem vom Teich liegt!
Dazu ist es nötig, gut funktionierende Abläufe zu haben oder gleich den Rand des Ufergrabens tiefer als den Uferwall zu machen...
Dem entsprechend ist dann zumeist auch die Erde nicht höher als die Begrenzungen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=64344


@Giesi
Was hast Du da für Erde eingefüllt? Sieht stark nach Blumenerde aus... 
Du kannst in Deinem Graben kein sichtbares Wasser haben, da es im Graben maximal so hoch stehen kann wie im Teich. Hast Du die Erde (wie geschrieben) aber höher eingefüllt, kannst Du unmöglich Wasser sehen. Physik!
Es sei denn, Du buddelst eine Vertiefung in die Erde des Ufergrabens, die mindestens so tief ist, wie der Wasserstand im Teich.

Wenn man den Ufergraben nicht komplett um den ganzen Teich zieht (wie bei Dir und mir), braucht man keinen "Überlaufstellen" im Uferwall. Der Teichrand ist ja (normalerweise) niedriger als der Wall. Die Erkenntnis kam mir aber auch erst nach unserem zweiten Teichbau  , welcher in meiner Signatur verlinkt ist.
Funktionierende Überläufe am Teichrand und am Ufergrabenrand sind aber trotzdem absolute Pflicht!


----------



## Giesi (13. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Annet, 

Erst mal Danke für die Tipps. Die klingen auch alle voll logisch aber manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht!
Den Graben habe ich mit Mutterboden gefüllt und noch eine Schicht von ca.10cm Blumenerde.
Der Teichrand ist aber noch höher als der Uferwall das werde ich jetzt aber ändern.


----------



## S.Reiner (14. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung*

Hallo  Das ist schon der anfang einer Wohlfühloase  das Jahr beginnd erst  nichts überhasten mit dem Wasser das ist ganz normal würde wohl noch eine Vorabscheidung ( Fass mit Sieb ) vor dem Filter basteln dann musst nicht so oft den Filter sauber machen. Sauerstoff Pumpe wer auch gut 16 - 18 Watt reichen die Fischlein werden sich dann bei Dir bedanken mit Lebensfreude . Auch Bitte die Berichte mit den Filterbackies Lesen  Nun noch viel Spass es ist ein Hobby was nicht zu ende geht  Gruss Reiner


----------



## Annett (14. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Giesi.


Kein Problem... dafür sind wir ja alle hier.



> Den Graben habe ich mit Mutterboden gefüllt und noch eine Schicht von ca.10cm Blumenerde.


Sollte der Wasserstand im Ufergraben steigen, wird die Blumenerde anfangen zu faulen. In den Ufergraben sollte allein aus diesem Grund rein mineralisches Substrat (Mutterboden ohne organische Bestandteile).
Bezüglich Höhe des Teichrandes im Vergleich zu den anderen Höhen am Teich hast Du hoffentlich meinen verlinkten Beitrag gelesen. Es kommt zwar teilweise nicht auf den einzelnen Zentimeter an (gerade, was die Höhe des Walls angeht), aber die Maße sind ein guter Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Ironm (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung*



Giesi schrieb:


> Wo befindet sich dein Überlauf aus dem Graben?



Hallo Giesi,

mein Überlauf befindet sich hier (ist ein Rohr, dass ich unter den Steindeckeln versteckt habe).
 
 

Sorry, für die schlechte Bildqualität. Bessere Bilder kann ich Dir erst nächste Woche liefern, da ich zur Zeit beruflich unterwegs bin.

Grüße Marco


----------

